# Barn Hunt



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Zoe and I are back to barn hunt practices now that conformation is done. One of the club members was taking pictures -


As you can see in the photo, I have put Zoe in a modified continental. She does need grooming, tho!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle is in a modified continental, too. Barn hunt looks like fun.


----------



## Courtasaurus (May 16, 2019)

This has to be one of my favourite things about poodles. You can teach them just about any dog sport on the planet and they can learn it and excel. Good girl Zoe! :smile:


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

She’s gorgeous in her modified continental. Such an elegant lady participating in barn hunt.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Johanna said:


> Zoe and I are back to barn hunt practices now that conformation is done. One of the club members was taking pictures -
> 
> 
> As you can see in the photo, I have put Zoe in a modified continental. She does need grooming, tho!


She is gorgeous! Is that a natural, un-docked tail? I see so few pictures of poodles with natural tails. In almost every Canadian jurisdiction docking is banned, but I suspect most of the Poodle Forum people are American. Everybody admires our Charlie's huge, extravagant plume of a tail, it is even more than a complete circle when held tightly curled and I keep the feathers very long even when his body is clipped to one inch.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Charlie's Person said:


> Is that a natural, un-docked tail?


Thank you for the compliment. I think she is really pretty - very dainty.

No, her tail is docked, but, like most poodles who were bred for conformation, her tail is longer than that of most pet poodles.

When I was breeding poodles, I docked their tails at 3 days of age - at that age they seem to barely feel it because the nervous system is not well developed. I learned how to do it properly from some very experienced breeders. Most veterinarians dock tails much too short.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Zoe looks lovely at the start of her new career!


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Johanna said:


> Thank you for the compliment. I think she is really pretty - very dainty.
> 
> No, her tail is docked, but, like most poodles who were bred for conformation, her tail is longer than that of most pet poodles.
> 
> When I was breeding poodles, I docked their tails at 3 days of age - at that age they seem to barely feel it because the nervous system is not well developed. I learned how to do it properly from some very experienced breeders. Most veterinarians dock tails much too short.


Dainty is the perfect way to describe your beautiful dog. Many people from the professional dog show world have told us that our Charlie has exceptional conformation, but at 82 pounds and nearly 29" at the shoulder nobody would ever describe him as delicate! I am very interested in the seeking competitions I see in posts. Our boy's calm and friendly nature is leading me to inquire about the St John's Ambulance support dog certification program. Our village of Sicamous, British Columbia is full of Senior's homes, and they are asking for non-allergenic four footed visitors to cheer the residents.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------

